# Muted Brass arrives on SINE - intro offer only 199



## OrchestralTools (Jul 20, 2022)

Hey everyone,

Today we’re excited to be releasing Muted Brass on SINE.



It’s available now at a special introductory price of just €199 (regular €299).

Played with a mute, brass instruments take on a whole new color. Berlin Muted Brass captures this color in the utmost detail, giving you a complete line-up of horns, trumpets, and trombones played with a variety of mutes in a variety of ways.

Muted Brass is intended to be a team player. Designed to be layered on top of Berlin Brass or another brass library.

With solo and ensemble patches, adaptive legato, and a number of different recorded mutes - this comprehensive library is a must for composers and producers looking to add a hallmark texture and color to their music.

You can check out the product page here.

Best,
OT


----------



## OrchestralTools (Jul 20, 2022)

Oh, one more thing. 
Kontakt owners will of course be entitled to a free crossgrade.


----------



## Gensaii (Jul 20, 2022)

Really was expecting a Brass Bundle akin to the recent Berlin Strings Bundle, discounts and all. Suppose one can only hope. 😅


----------



## ka00 (Jul 20, 2022)

Gensaii said:


> Really was expecting a Brass Bundle akin to the recent Berlin Strings Bundle, discounts and all. Suppose one can only hope. 😅


Maybe once all the brass expansions are ported to Sine?


----------



## FrozenIcicle (Jul 20, 2022)

Hmm no extra discount for Berlin brass owners?


----------



## Aldunate (Jul 20, 2022)

Yes, im Horny for these.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (Jul 20, 2022)

FrozenIcicle said:


> Hmm no extra discount for Berlin brass owners?


Why would there be - there is absolutely no overlap


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 20, 2022)

Gensaii said:


> Really was expecting a Brass Bundle akin to the recent Berlin Strings Bundle, discounts and all. Suppose one can only hope. 😅


Well there are two more libraries left to port, so it’s possible they will do a bundle once those are done.


----------



## Flyo (Jul 20, 2022)

I regret to not go for OT orchestral from the beginning. It was so expensive. But in the long way I already pay for 2 mayor orchestra, and there it’s no such detail and arts as OT in any. At least I have Ark1&2 phenomenal. Keep on SineSingles also!


----------



## Rudianos (Jul 20, 2022)

Flyo said:


> I regret to not go for OT orchestral from the beginning. It was so expensive. But in the long way I already pay for 2 mayor orchestra, and there it’s no such detail and arts as OT in any. At least I have Ark1&2 phenomenal. Keep on SineSingles also!


Save up for black friday! With any luck they'll help you out again.

I want a brass bundle!


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 20, 2022)

OrchestralTools said:


> Oh, one more thing.
> Kontakt owners will of course be entitled to a free crossgrade.


Hi, and Thanks @OrchestralTools, Got the free Muted Berlin Brass license for SINE 

Q. Are you going to release an improvement update for Berlin Strings in the near future ? 

I love what the last update for Berlin Symphonic Strings improved. I'm hoping you will be doing something similar to Berlin Strings Library. And I also hope the answer to this is Yes. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 20, 2022)

The mods are going to yell at you again.


----------



## Casiquire (Jul 20, 2022)

Flyo said:


> I regret to not go for OT orchestral from the beginning. It was so expensive. But in the long way I already pay for 2 mayor orchestra, and there it’s no such detail and arts as OT in any. At least I have Ark1&2 phenomenal. Keep on SineSingles also!


I was a late adopter too, but they have had more sales lately than they used to which helps. I rarely grabbed any part of it at full price.


----------



## Casiquire (Jul 20, 2022)

muziksculp said:


> Hi, and Thanks @OrchestralTools, Got the free Muted Berlin Brass license for SINE
> 
> Q. Are you going to release an improvement update for Berlin Strings in the near future ?
> 
> ...


To take it a step further, fingered transitions for the rest of the strings would be pretty great too! That would get me to ditch Kontakt


----------



## galactic orange (Jul 20, 2022)

The email sent out to Kontakt Muted Brass owners instructs them to check their Native Access account for their code to upgrade to the SINE version, but as Muted Brass is not a Kontakt Player library the product code is not found there.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 20, 2022)

galactic orange said:


> The email sent out to Kontakt Muted Brass owners instructs them to check their Native Access account for their code to upgrade to the SINE version, but as Muted Brass is not a Kontakt Player library the product code is not found there.


You need to use your Continuata Download code to register the license to SINE, this library doesn't have an NI License code.


----------



## Flyo (Jul 20, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> I was a late adopter too, but they have had more sales lately than they used to which helps. I rarely grabbed any part of it at full price.


Yes, exactly... now we have more frequents sales. I started with Ark1&2 and then I go for complete packages of others developers. And man Arks still coming at me every time, besides having others full orchestra packages and being a special more alternative or experimental approach. The thing is, already pay all of that, and now, going for full packages with OT, even at sales is insane amount on top of what already pay. Cant complain really, but is hard to admit, if I was starting over in these days... I would go with OT without a second thought. Except for AP Legato Strings. I still have a wishful place for a full solo strings package. That gave me hope, maybe they will record a new one, but not as traditional first chairs...


----------



## MaxOctane (Jul 20, 2022)

Trash Panda said:


> Well there are two more libraries left to port, so it’s possible they will do a bundle once those are done.


What are the two libs remaining?


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 20, 2022)

MaxOctane said:


> What are the two libs remaining?











Additional Instruments


By either combining Berlin Brass Additional Instruments with Berlin Brass Main or using as a standalone collection, these solo instruments are a valuable addition to your brass paintbox. This collection covers the entire spectrum from the lower range of the Contrabass Trombone to the higher...




www.orchestraltools.com












French Horn SFX


With four separately sampled French horns, this opens up a whole new range of possibilities for brass writing and controllable SFX.




www.orchestraltools.com


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 20, 2022)

Worth getting? I'm sure I have some muted brass somewhere. Just wondering if I should get it now or wait for the entire Sine bundle to come out. I have Berlin Brass, but none of the other brass libraries.


----------



## Jose7822 (Jul 20, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Worth getting? I'm sure I have some muted brass somewhere. Just wondering if I should get it now or wait for the entire Sine bundle to come out. I have Berlin Brass, but none of the other brass libraries.



I’m debating the same. It’s not like muted brass are on high demand (for me at least), but getting it as a bundle would be very enticing. That said, the idea of getting this now is not out of the question. Decisions, decisions…



muziksculp said:


> Q. Are you going to release an improvement update for Berlin Strings in the near future ?
> 
> I love what the last update for Berlin Symphonic Strings improved. I'm hoping you will be doing something similar to Berlin Strings Library. And I also hope the answer to this is Yes.
> 
> ...



YES PLEASE!!

I find the short articulation (mainly Spiccatos) on Berlin Strings problematic. There are panning issues, where some random articulations sound opposite of where the instrument is placed on stage, as well as strenuous artifacts. Thankfully I also have Berlin Symphonic Strings, which has been patched, so it works well overall. However, I’d still want OT to completely patch BS (and BB for that matter). They need some love.


----------



## Germain B (Jul 20, 2022)

Again, what a great little piece of music for that trailer. Sascha rocks.


----------



## Gensaii (Jul 20, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Worth getting? I'm sure I have some muted brass somewhere. Just wondering if I should get it now or wait for the entire Sine bundle to come out. I have Berlin Brass, but none of the other brass libraries.


My 2 cents say it's a near essential purchase if you're interested in the bundle's eventual and hopeful drop AND more importantly if Muted Brass is up your ally, 'long as you're satisfied with some feedback, walkthroughs, etc. I can't predict the math of it all but at the very least it should factor into further discount for the entire bundle. Got my fingers crossed for JXL Brass too!


----------



## Casiquire (Jul 20, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Worth getting? I'm sure I have some muted brass somewhere. Just wondering if I should get it now or wait for the entire Sine bundle to come out. I have Berlin Brass, but none of the other brass libraries.


I think you answered all my questions with the words "SINE bundle". It will probably cost about the same or even more for me to grab this, even during the intro sale. When the strings bundle came along at the same time as Con Sordino, I got two or three libraries, it included, for the price of just Con Sordino. I can wait.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jul 20, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Worth getting? I'm sure I have some muted brass somewhere. Just wondering if I should get it now or wait for the entire Sine bundle to come out. I have Berlin Brass, but none of the other brass libraries.


If you have an imminent need for muted brass or a complete lack of self-control, absolutely.

If not, probably better to wait for a potential brass bundle when the others are released.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 20, 2022)

Gensaii said:


> My 2 cents say it's a near essential purchase if you're interested in the bundle's eventual and hopeful drop AND more importantly if Muted Brass is up your ally, 'long as you're satisfied with some feedback, walkthroughs, etc. I can't predict the math of it all but at the very least it should factor into further discount for the entire bundle. Got my fingers crossed for JXL Brass too!


I'm thinking the bundle may give me a better price though that the intro. I need to check the prices on the Strings vs bundle.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 20, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> I think you answered all my questions with the words "SINE bundle". It will probably cost about the same or even more for me to grab this, even during the intro sale. When the strings bundle came along at the same time as Con Sordino, I got two or three libraries, it included, for the price of just Con Sordino. I can wait.


That's what I remember. I did own more of the String libraries though. Mostly bought in Kontakt. 

I have no real need for muted brass right now. I think I will wait on this.


----------



## Frederick (Jul 22, 2022)

I have Berlin Brass only too, but I'm not waiting for the bundle. I've been meaning to buy the muted brass as soon as they would go on sale. (I have no real interest in the SFX Horns or the additional instruments. It's more recorded mutes that I'm after.)


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 22, 2022)

These OT Muted Brass ROCK ! 

My favorite audio demo is the one by _Benny Oschmann_, a truly awesome piece showing the Muted Brass.


----------



## Ihnoc (Jul 22, 2022)

Nice surprise to see the SINE release - this was my first Orchestral Tools library after Berlin Woodwinds and I think it is a great library (especially to augment another strong brass library like Berlin Brass). I personally really like the trombones and horns for sinister motifs and such. I'd have loved four horns, but the library is great for depth of articulations.

Thanks OT, I can finally ditch Kontakt for your instruments!


----------



## lettucehat (Jul 22, 2022)

I like the idea of waiting for the bundle, but the thing is it might be quite some time. The way it went down with strings, which obviously won’t go exactly the same way with brass, was Berlin symphonic strings, the special bows / first chairs porting to sine, then the big main strings port, then a long wait for sfx which dropped at the same time as a brand new library (sordino). Maybe I mixed the first two items up but it was something like that.

They could make bundles out of Brass and Woodwinds ports overnight if they wanted to, so I wonder if both sections are waiting for a new library to sweeten the bundle deal. It would be unusual of OT to have a sale on this right now and then pretty much a second time in the same year if they port the last two brass and make it a bundle. Something like the simultaneous Sordino Strings + String FX drop makes more sense to me. If you can't tell, this is me trying to convince myself to hold off on this sale.


----------



## Jett Hitt (Jul 22, 2022)

I have mulled this over, and I keep thinking about the bundle. The problem as I see it is there is not much else in the bundle I would want. The contrabass trombone would be useful, but bass trumpet? piccolo trumpet? euphonium? These are pretty rare instruments in an orchestra. The horn SFX could maybe be useful. It is hard to get excited about the bundle. Now it might be that someday they do an entire orchestra bundle. That could be attractive.


----------



## Jose7822 (Jul 22, 2022)

I think the bundle would only be interesting if OT includes THB in it. Otherwise, I agree that there’s not much to get excited about.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jul 22, 2022)

Jett Hitt said:


> I have mulled this over, and I keep thinking about the bundle. The problem as I see it is there is not much else in the bundle I would want. The contrabass trombone would be useful, but bass trumpet? piccolo trumpet? euphonium? These are pretty rare instruments in an orchestra. The horn SFX could maybe be useful. It is hard to get excited about the bundle. Now it might be that someday they do an entire orchestra bundle. That could be attractive.


I wasn't sure what would be in the bundle. You are right, I probably wouldn't be interested in it. I may have to rethink my decision.


----------



## Gensaii (Jul 23, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> I think the bundle would only be interesting if OT includes THB in it. Otherwise, I agree that there’s not much to get excited about.


Hmph, I actually didn't imagine the bundle wouldn't include THB. But now that you mention it it's definitely plausible since the product doesn't have "Berlin" in its name. That'd be a bit of a pickle alright.

Like y'all I'm interested in but not quite crazy over the mutes, unsure about Additional, and definitely down for THB. Really hope OT would make the next sale with this in mind.


----------



## axb312 (Jul 27, 2022)

Some more user examples/ demos would be awesome...


----------



## Rudianos (Jul 27, 2022)

axb312 said:


> Some more user examples/ demos would be awesome...


Okay here is some...

Horn I Trumpet I Trombone Bass Trombone

View attachment Brass Muted.mp3


Trumpet Horn Ensemble Shorts

View attachment Brass Shorts.mp3


----------



## lettucehat (Jul 30, 2022)

Is there an end date for this that anyone's come across? I haven't seen anything on the official promotional material but maybe it got mentioned somewhere.


----------



## Rudianos (Jul 30, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> Is there an end date for this that anyone's come across? I haven't seen anything on the official promotional material but maybe it got mentioned somewhere.


On the orchestral tools website the product page it ends on August 3rd


----------



## Casiquire (Jul 31, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> I think the bundle would only be interesting if OT includes THB in it. Otherwise, I agree that there’s not much to get excited about.


I find that unlikely because it's not part of the main orchestral lineup. I do predict a sale on THB but that's total speculation


----------



## Jose7822 (Jul 31, 2022)

That’s *precisely* why I said what I said, because I understand that THB is not part of the main lineup. Adding THB would be more expensive, of course, but I suspect that it would also entice a greater amount of people to complete or get the full Brass Collection when it becomes available on SINE. That said, I’ll take a sale on THB any way OT wants to present it to us. And any day…(more like Today!) 😜


----------



## Rudianos (Jul 31, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> That’s *precisely* why I said what I said, because I understand that THB is not part of the main lineup. Adding THB would be more expensive, of course, but I suspect that it would also entice a greater amount of people to complete or get the full Brass Collection when it becomes available on SINE. That said, I’ll take a sale on THB any way OT wants to present it to us. And any day…(more like Today!) 😜


Biggest regret I have now is not buying the Tom bundle when the Drums were released. Now I wait. Always buy OT sales when they come out. My matra.


----------



## Casiquire (Jul 31, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> That’s *precisely* why I said what I said, because I understand that THB is not part of the main lineup. Adding THB would be more expensive, of course, but I suspect that it would also entice a greater amount of people to complete or get the full Brass Collection when it becomes available on SINE. That said, I’ll take a sale on THB any way OT wants to present it to us. And any day…(more like Today!) 😜


I mean, it would work on me 100%. I'm THB-curious but mainly just for a few crazy monstrous ensembles not available in the Mains. 

The danger here is raising the price so much that most potential buyers look at it and say "well this is too expensive, I wish they sold a cheaper bundle with just one of the main brass libraries". 

Best of both worlds, they offer a good discount off THB if you own everything else. It has to be a very good discount though. (Or of they're really clever they can give BBrass owners a discount off THB and vice versa. I know there's no sample overlap, but the libraries are complete enough and the content overlap is just enough for users who own one to need some encouragement to get the other. I'm speaking for myself of course)

I do also kind of wish for more user examples or reviews but expansions don't get as much buzz in here. Ah well, I'm likely to end up with this library eventually and it sounds beautiful. I also appreciate the in depth walkthroughs which give me a good impression


----------



## Jose7822 (Jul 31, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Biggest regret I have now is not buying the Tom bundle when the Drums were released. Now I wait. Always buy OT sales when they come out. My matra.


I hear you man. However, given that OT has established a precedence with the String Collection, I wonder if I should wait for that sales. Like I said, I don’t really have a need for muted brass, but they do sound great. I hope I won’t regret waiting a little bit longer…although I’m still debating if I should get muted brass now.



Casiquire said:


> I mean, it would work on me 100%. I'm THB-curious but mainly just for a few crazy monstrous ensembles not available in the Mains.
> 
> The danger here is raising the price so much that most potential buyers look at it and say "well this is too expensive, I wish they sold a cheaper bundle with just one of the main brass libraries".
> 
> ...



I would presume that OT would do an equivalent sale to the String Collection, which was hard to pass IMO. That said, I also like your idea of them giving BB owners a discount towards THB, and vice versa. That way we won’t have to wait for the rest of the Brass lineup to get ported to SINE. Love it!


----------



## jbuhler (Jul 31, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> I mean, it would work on me 100%. I'm THB-curious but mainly just for a few crazy monstrous ensembles not available in the Mains.


I prefer the THB solo trombone to the Berlin Brass trombone 1—and this is for symphony type stuff, not media scoring. I think the THB has a better soft end and it's more consistent over the range of the instrument. The BB trombone does have more articulations, which are occasionally useful. But my experience with the two instruments has been such that I'm planning on picking up THB instead of BB.


----------



## brett (Aug 2, 2022)

Love to hear any more feedback from working composers before the intro offer expires.


----------



## Aldunate (Aug 2, 2022)

I bought it for the Horn bouche and the straight mutes, stayed for the Harmon mutes. (and for the bouche and straight mutes!)


----------



## BenBotkin (Aug 5, 2022)

brett said:


> Love to hear any more feedback from working composers before the intro offer expires.


I should mention that I received the library for free for doing video/demo work. That said, I love it. Am using it this week on a big trailer track to add clarity/brightness to the non-muted brass and help it cut through the mix. I suspect I'll use it in this way on most big orchestral tracks of mine from here on out. I can't say if it's substantially better than the other orchestral muted brass options out there (I mean, how many are there of this scope?), but it's miles better/more complete than the smattering of muted brass sampled I had from here and there.

I knew I'd been wanting a muted brass upgrade for a while, but I guess I've just been surprised and how useful it's been for music that I hadn't thought of as being "muted brass" music (i.e. jazz, big band, etc).

I actually did a video for OT discussing this very thing (layering with muted brass). And again, I was commissioned to make that video, so feel free to take my opinion with a grain of salt or two (as if you needed my permission, lol).


----------



## Jose7822 (Aug 5, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> I should mention that I received the library for free for doing video/demo work. That said, I love it. Am using it this week on a big trailer track to add clarity/brightness to the non-muted brass and help it cut through the mix. I suspect I'll use it in this way on most big orchestral tracks of mine from here on out. I can't say if it's substantially better than the other orchestral muted brass options out there (I mean, how many are there of this scope?), but it's miles better/more complete than the smattering of muted brass sampled I had from here and there.
> 
> I knew I'd been wanting a muted brass upgrade for a while, but I guess I've just been surprised and how useful it's been for music that I hadn't thought of as being "muted brass" music (i.e. jazz, big band, etc).
> 
> I actually did a video for OT discussing this very thing (layering with muted brass). And again, I was commissioned to make that video, so feel free to take my opinion with a grain of salt or two (as if you needed my permission, lol).




You came a little late though. The intro offer ended a couple of days ago. OT needs to take that library back from you….jk 😂.


----------



## BenBotkin (Aug 5, 2022)

Jose7822 said:


> You came a little late though. The intro offer ended a couple of days ago. OT needs to take that library back from you….jk 😂.


Ope.


----------



## OrchestralTools (Aug 9, 2022)

Germain B said:


> Again, what a great little piece of music for that trailer. Sascha rocks.


Yes, he does! But in the interests of credit where its due, that piece was written by Emmanuel Jacob.


----------



## Germain B (Aug 9, 2022)

Oh, ok.
In the Audio Demos of your website, it's written "In Seven Four (by Sascha Knorr)".


----------



## OrchestralTools (Aug 10, 2022)

Germain B said:


> Oh, ok.
> In the Audio Demos of your website, it's written "In Seven Four (by Sascha Knorr)".


Wait - you're right: All credit goes to the master himself, Sascha Knorr. Sorry for the mix-up - we promise it wasn't just a way to bump the thread!

And stay tuned for a great track from Emmanuel... coming very soon.


----------



## Germain B (Aug 10, 2022)

Ok, thanks. No more confusion.
Emmanuel rocks too !


----------



## lettucehat (Aug 10, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> I should mention that I received the library for free for doing video/demo work. That said, I love it. Am using it this week on a big trailer track to add clarity/brightness to the non-muted brass and help it cut through the mix. I suspect I'll use it in this way on most big orchestral tracks of mine from here on out. I can't say if it's substantially better than the other orchestral muted brass options out there (I mean, how many are there of this scope?), but it's miles better/more complete than the smattering of muted brass sampled I had from here and there.
> 
> I knew I'd been wanting a muted brass upgrade for a while, but I guess I've just been surprised and how useful it's been for music that I hadn't thought of as being "muted brass" music (i.e. jazz, big band, etc).
> 
> I actually did a video for OT discussing this very thing (layering with muted brass). And again, I was commissioned to make that video, so feel free to take my opinion with a grain of salt or two (as if you needed my permission, lol).



One of my favorite demos and product vids in a while. Since the sale has passed, I'm hoping it's all right to ask Ben this burning question in a commercial thread - what's on that track labelled "ORE Butt Roots"?? I mean, I have my guesses...


----------



## BenBotkin (Aug 10, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> One of my favorite demos and product vids in a while. Since the sale has passed, I'm hoping it's all right to ask Ben this burning question in a commercial thread - what's on that track labelled "ORE Butt Roots"?? I mean, I have my guesses...


Don't ask. 

SERIOUSLY DON'T ASK. 

jk, it's the "Buttress Roots" patch from the OT soundpack "ORE". A really nice little soundpack, actually.


----------



## lettucehat (Aug 10, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> Don't ask.
> 
> SERIOUSLY DON'T ASK.
> 
> jk, it's the "Buttress Roots" patch from the OT soundpack "ORE". A really nice little soundpack, actually.


Oh! Wasn't my guess at all, but now I'm smacking myself at not looking into, you know, Ore for patch. Thanks!


----------



## BenBotkin (Aug 10, 2022)

lettucehat said:


> Oh! Wasn't my guess at all, but now I'm smacking myself at not looking into, you know, Ore for patch. Thanks!


Now I'm all curious what you were guessing it was.


----------



## lettucehat (Aug 10, 2022)

BenBotkin said:


> Now I'm all curious what you were guessing it was.


P****** S** Or******** E*********  (but the track name being your creation)


----------

